# Youth combination license?



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Why doesn't the DWR sell a youth combination license (12-13 year olds) you have to buy the fishing and hunting license seperate. The fishing is $5 and the hunting license is $11 so why not as an option sell a $16 combination license for these youngsters? :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Buying 2 licenses separately seems like a small price to pay considering the alternative (paying $36 like the rest of us do). Maybe the administrative costs of producing such a thing aren't worth it, and its just easier to have them buy 2 separate licenses. I don't know? :?: Good question.


----------

